# one more... coffee table



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

well it started off as an ottoman (sp?) and turned into a coffee table. made it for a friend, kind of designed as I built. maple and walnut of coarse. to bad the one picture is so dark, as you can see my living room was way to small for this beast :smile: 


























http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u49/madisonbrent/cof


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. I like the color contrast of the light and dark wood.


----------



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks much, almost every project I do has two different color woods, I really like the contrast, next I want to use maple and purpleheart, I have never used that wood yet, I have never used many woods :laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

J4F,

I like that...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The dark of the walnut makes that maple look almost creamy.

Nice work..:yes: :yes:


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't know about you, but I wouldn't even want to put a glass on it!


----------



## flyboylr45 (Apr 11, 2007)

out of curiosity, where do you guys buy these woods. i live in central florida and haven't been able to find a lumberyard that sells these. do you buy them online.


----------

